# SO DRUNKEN JACKASSES THAT ARE MAD BECAUSE I WONT COME HOME WITH THEM, CAN GIVE ME BAD RATINGS !



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

*I drive all night. I pick up quite a few drunken idiots who get their feelings hurt when I do not succumb to their inane demands that I stop in the middle of my work and come inside their homes to "have a drink" with them. (I'm sure we can all translate what THAT means). I am very polite in my refusals; however, sometimes that does not work and I have to become very firm. Sometimes even THAT DOESNT WORK , they get almost threatening and I have to get downright ghetto with the 
MF's. This invariably leads them to give me bad ratings. ITS NOT FAIR!! I am never just outright rude but sometimes I HAVE to be very stern. They literally don't give up and won't get out of my damn car!!!*


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

It's not fair. Do you have a dash cam? If not you may want to think about getting one so you'll have it to defend your actions if ever need too.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah, +1 on the dash cam AND you should report a problem with the rider in the app, Uber seems to favor whoever reports first.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

The shills here will slyly imply you aren't given them the kind of "experience" an Uber ride should offer. In other words, why aren't you prostituting yourself for those $3 dollar fares!


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

agtg said:


> The shills here will slyly imply you aren't given them the kind of "experience" an Uber ride should offer. In other words, why aren't you prostituting yourself for those $3 dollar fares!


EXACTLY!!! it's ridiculous!! That's what I try to tell uber. What about all the times I drove a gazillion miles to get someone to take them two blocks because UBER discourages turning down fares??? Did they appreciate that?!?! No. What about all of the times I put up with disgusting behavior from riders and didn't leap over the back seat and give them a sound thrashing which is exactly what the deserve!!!?!? Did they appreciate that?!?!? No. Lol. Just venting.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yeah, +1 on the dash cam AND you should report a problem with the rider in the app, Uber seems to favor whoever reports first.


You're right. I always give riders 5 stars because I figure who the hell am I to judge anyone? But sometimes taking the high road is not always the thing to do. I'm finding this out in life. Sigh


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

WBdriving said:


> It's not fair. Do you have a dash cam? If not you may want to think about getting one so you'll have it to defend your actions if ever need too.





WBdriving said:


> It's not fair. Do you have a dash cam? If not you may want to think about getting one so you'll have it to defend your actions if ever need too.


Yes. I need to get one. Definitely. Actually one really needs a bodycam also just for life in general. Lol.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Ava said:


> *I drive all night. I pick up quite a few drunken idiots who get their feelings hurt when I do not succumb to their inane demands that I stop in the middle of my work and come inside their homes to "have a drink" with them. (I'm sure we can all translate what THAT means). I am very polite in my refusals; however, sometimes that does not work and I have to become very firm. Sometimes even THAT DOESNT WORK , they get almost threatening and I have to get downright ghetto with the
> MF's. This invariably leads them to give me bad ratings. ITS NOT FAIR!! I am never just outright rude but sometimes I HAVE to be very stern. They literally don't give up and won't get out of my damn car!!!*


Couldn't imagine driving as a women. I have drunk ladies flirt and get touchy feely on occasion, so I'm sure guys are a million times worse. A dash cam won't help you at all in the moment (hasn't stopped any of my drunken riders) except to document the incident (which is why you should have one). It's crappy you have deal with this but it's going to happen. Saying your married, you have kids, a nasty STD, or even ZIKA probably won't slow em down at all either. Drunk and horny a-holes are too common doing this...


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

Damn I must have really lost my sex appeal because all I ever get is a complaint on my eyes in which I say thank you and that my kids were lucky to get them too but more importantly they got their mothers great personality. After that the conversation usually turns to something else.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Couldn't imagine driving as a women. I have drunk ladies flirt and get touchy feely on occasion, so I'm sure guys are a million times worse. A dash cam won't help you at all in the moment (hasn't stopped any of my drunken riders) except to document the incident (which is why you should have one). It's crappy you have deal with this but it's going to happen. Saying your married, you have kids, a nasty STD, or even ZIKA probably won't slow em down at all either. Drunk and horny a-holes are too common doing this...


*Thanks for your comments. You're great. Whoever is your wife or girlfriend is very fortunate. *


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

WBdriving said:


> Damn I must have really lost my sex appeal because all I ever get is a complaint on my eyes in which I say thank you and that my kids were lucky to get them too but more importantly they got their mothers great personality. After that the conversation usually turns to something else.


*Lol. Or maybe I'm unconsciously giving off a signal that I'm a bimbo. I've often wondered what it is about me that makes men think that they can behave that way. They also do this thing where they start spouting off unsolicited, uneducated advice on how to better run my life after they've known me oh say......3 minutes?!?!? Lol*


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

Ava said:


> *Lol. Or maybe I'm unconsciously giving off a signal that I'm a bimbo. I've often wondered what it is about me that makes men think that they can behave that way. They also do this thing where they start spouting off unsolicited, uneducated advice on how to better run my life after they've known me oh say......3 minutes?!?!? Lol*


If you want 5 stars tell guys "Sorry, I'm lesbian and my "wife" would not approve". That way it's not a rejection plus guys like lesbians


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

A Morgan said:


> If you want 5 stars tell guys "Sorry, I'm lesbian and my "wife" would not approve". That way it's not a rejection plus guys like lesbians


WOW!!! That's brilliant!!! Really!!! I'll do it and let you know!! I must caution you that I've tried it before, not in an uber situation, and the guy just got MORE turned on and took it as a personal challenge to convert me AND the made up girlfriend!!! HEHE


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

Ava said:


> WOW!!! That's brilliant!!! Really!!! I'll do it and let you know!! I must caution you that I've tried it before, not in an uber situation, and the guy just got MORE turned on and took it as a personal challenge to convert me AND the made up girlfriend!!! HEHE


 Cool; they will still like you and maybe more but now you have zero interest in men plus a wife so I think in an Uber situation it should work well. Good luck.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

A Morgan said:


> Cool; they will still like you and maybe more but now you have zero interest in men plus a wife so I think in an Uber situation it should work well. Good luck.


Thanks you know what they say........men will pat you on the ass but women will save your ass.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Title of topic: SO DRUNKEN JACKASSES THAT ARE MAD BECAUSE I WONT COME HOME WITH THEM, CAN GIVE ME BAD RATINGS.

Response: Yes.


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

A Morgan said:


> If you want 5 stars tell guys "Sorry, I'm lesbian and my "wife" would not approve". That way it's not a rejection plus guys like lesbians


That is good! You will have the guys who are even more turned on but you're most likely to have even more who are very disappointed then anything.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

If it makes you feel better this happens to some of us guys as well. I have had women and 1 gay man come onto me and when I turned them down I was rated a 1 star, it happens. The sad part is that I do most of my driving during rush hours and day time on the weekends, but it still happens.


----------



## butchr (Jan 13, 2015)

Ava said:


> *I drive all night. I pick up quite a few drunken idiots who get their feelings hurt when I do not succumb to their inane demands that I stop in the middle of my work and come inside their homes to "have a drink" with them. (I'm sure we can all translate what THAT means). I am very polite in my refusals; however, sometimes that does not work and I have to become very firm. Sometimes even THAT DOESNT WORK , they get almost threatening and I have to get downright ghetto with the
> MF's. This invariably leads them to give me bad ratings. ITS NOT FAIR!! I am never just outright rude but sometimes I HAVE to be very stern. They literally don't give up and won't get out of my damn car!!!*


I still don't understand why some of you care about your ratings. It's not a big deal. Uber wants you to think it is.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

*Dammit. You know you're right!! I'm such a dumbass to even give a shit. Just goes to show you how we allow ourselves to be lead around like sheep. Disgusting really. Thanks for snapping me back into reality. !!!!*


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

I cant imagine being a single 20 something female right now trying to "date". The gene pool of men (boys... let's be honest) is pretty shallow. It seems every Sat night I drive SUV full of 6 guys... All dressed the same, All named Chuck... the only difference is they all have 6 different colognes on but the concoction of all 6 together either makes me want to puke or sneeze. The entire ride in to the bars they are measuring their manhood by what they are going to do tonight, and what kind of woman they want to hook up with.

Then 2 hours later "Chuck" thinks that being chivalrous and ordering the uber for the girl, (that now I get the pleasure of driving) that allows him the right to sit back there with her and beg the entire ride home to stay with her for the night. I feel like saying "hey Chuck? I've heard her say no like 20 times already"

I can't imagine being a woman Uber driver and have to deal with "Chuck" either on the way into the bars, or after we drop off the desired and failed hook up.... I wish that on no one.


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

*Hahahaha. It's true. Are there any real MEN anywhere. Even the interpretation of a real man is skewed. They think if they are the loudest, prettiest and drive a powerful car they are men. I keep trying to explain that the real alpha doesn't even have to open his mouth-girls just know. as my British mother says "what a display!"*


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

And please uber men don't be offended. You were not included in that tirade. YOU ALL ARE WONDERFUL judging from your inciteful and thoughtful comments


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Well? I don't mean to portray the "powerful car" as my avatar but I worked my ass off for 12 years to buy a car I've wanted since I was 12... (now 40)
I was taught to EARN things. most importantly when it came to a woman's trust. I fear Real men will vanish like a full size spare tire on new cars!


----------



## Ava (Aug 21, 2016)

_No no no silly rabbit. The alpha will invariably drive such a car. But it's not a substitute for manhood. It's an appreciation of fine engineering. I wasn't even thinking about your beautiful automobile when I wrote that. _


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ava said:


> *Are there any real MEN anywhere.*


----------



## UBurgh (Jun 16, 2016)

Ratings are a big deal. Under 4.6 and its possible deactivation


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

UBurgh said:


> Ratings are a big deal. Under 4.6 and its possible deactivation


A handful of 1* ratings out of 500 are not going to hurt you if you are friendly, have a clean car that smells decent, and you get the passengers where they want to go safely.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

UBurgh said:


> Ratings are a big deal. Under 4.6 and its possible deactivation


It should not ruin your life/mood either. Seems like the OP's perfectly good day(s) is ruined because of this.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Next time, report them immediately.

_"please disregard this rider's ratings of me. They were extremely drunk, rude and were harassing me etc etc"_


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

dizie said:


> Next time, report them immediately.
> 
> _"please disregard this rider's ratings of me. They were extremely drunk, rude and were harassing me etc etc"_


Why, seems like a waste of time? Uber is not going to disregard the rating.


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

A Morgan said:


> Why, seems like a waste of time? Uber is not going to disregard the rating.


Yeah, Uber wont but they should.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

Even getting deactivated off Uber is not that big of a deal. You can just take a class to get reinstated, go drive for Lyft, or do delivery services such as postmates, doordash or amazon flex.

More proof that ratings are worthless.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

A Morgan said:


> Why, seems like a waste of time? Uber is not going to disregard the rating.


They actually did with me. A pax was cussing and cursing due to detours around the airport and I contacted uber immediately after that. My ratings stayed the same.

It's possible that he didnt rate, but cursing "_Im [email protected]#ing pissed off!"_ makes me think he did try to rate me low.

It's probably one of those CSRs thingy where I got lucky with a good one? Dunno....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I get a


Ava said:


> *I drive all night. I pick up quite a few drunken idiots who get their feelings hurt when I do not succumb to their inane demands that I stop in the middle of my work and come inside their homes to "have a drink" with them. (I'm sure we can all translate what THAT means). I am very polite in my refusals; however, sometimes that does not work and I have to become very firm. Sometimes even THAT DOESNT WORK , they get almost threatening and I have to get downright ghetto with the
> MF's. This invariably leads them to give me bad ratings. ITS NOT FAIR!! I am never just outright rude but sometimes I HAVE to be very stern. They literally don't give up and won't get out of my damn car!!!*


I get all the single students shot down in the bars. It affects my ratings too. I can imagine how it affects yours.


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

You should get some pepper spray if you don't already have it. Hate to say it but one of these nights you are probably going to need it.


----------



## vegasheat (Jul 13, 2016)

Ava said:


> *I drive all night. I pick up quite a few drunken idiots who get their feelings hurt when I do not succumb to their inane demands that I stop in the middle of my work and come inside their homes to "have a drink" with them. (I'm sure we can all translate what THAT means). I am very polite in my refusals; however, sometimes that does not work and I have to become very firm. Sometimes even THAT DOESNT WORK , they get almost threatening and I have to get downright ghetto with the
> MF's. This invariably leads them to give me bad ratings. ITS NOT FAIR!! I am never just outright rude but sometimes I HAVE to be very stern. They literally don't give up and won't get out of my damn car!!!*


Guys need to contol themselves, you are extremly Attractive but this gives them no right to assualt you Verbally or otherwise.


----------



## Coconutz (Mar 8, 2016)

UBurgh said:


> Ratings are a big deal. Under 4.6 and its possible deactivation


It's actually hard to reach low stats, if u are and can't c y to fix it then definitely uber is not for u.


----------



## Coconutz (Mar 8, 2016)

Ava said:


> *Hahahaha. It's true. Are there any real MEN anywhere. Even the interpretation of a real man is skewed. They think if they are the loudest, prettiest and drive a powerful car they are men. I keep trying to explain that the real alpha doesn't even have to open his mouth-girls just know. as my British mother says "what a display!"*


They are all working some kind of job or and don't have time or resources to waste in a bar, club or pub. They're all pretty dodgy places if your looking for a partner anyway, aren't they really just for meeting ur tinder match these days?


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

Anybody else smelling the recipe for rape and/or murder in this topic? Young female driver, new to driving for Uber, new to this forum, driving after dark with the pub crawlers and has only begun to realize that negatively rating passengers is an option?

Being "stern" or continuing to engage with drunks, drug addicts, psychopaths, etc after they have crossed a serious personal boundry only enforces the idea that your subserviant role as their uber (looking for a good rating) gives them leverage over you. When the ride is over, its over. If it actually hasn't ended yet, cold shoulder or, as many have stated here, pull over immediately and refuse to drive. Don't forget your keys when you quickly step out. Business concluded.

Another option suggested here is getting a dash camera when you have the money. The Falcon HD has front and cabin cameras. It would help prove harassment by a single passenger or history of abuse by passengers if you get deactivated. Also, it will help catch anyone who assualts you and runs, which, again, I think is likely.

P.S. I am kinda hoping this is a troll...


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

1* their arse and write to Uber right away after rating them. Also in your complaint write "Do not accept the riders low rating towards my rating", and ask them to not be paired with them again.


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Frœsty said:


> Another option suggested here is getting a dash camera when you have the money. The Falcon HD has front and cabin cameras. It would help prove harassment by a single passenger or history of abuse by passengers if you get deactivated. Also, it will help catch anyone who assualts you and runs, which, again, I think is likely.


Have you used this dash cam Froesty? If not has anyone else used it? 
Looking at it's specs it seems to be a nice setup but I can't find anywhere that says you can use a larger capacity sd card in it or even use another manufactures sd card.
I'm wondering if the sd card is proprietary in this camera.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

I haven't bought one yet. Falcon Zero 360 is what its actually called. my bad.

The second answer in the customer question:
https://www.amazon.com/ask/questions/Tx1YCTNH8TNSOOI/?&tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Craig T Nelson (Jul 8, 2015)

Ava said:


> *I drive all night. I pick up quite a few drunken idiots who get their feelings hurt when I do not succumb to their inane demands that I stop in the middle of my work and come inside their homes to "have a drink" with them. (I'm sure we can all translate what THAT means). I am very polite in my refusals; however, sometimes that does not work and I have to become very firm. Sometimes even THAT DOESNT WORK , they get almost threatening and I have to get downright ghetto with the
> MF's. This invariably leads them to give me bad ratings. ITS NOT FAIR!! I am never just outright rude but sometimes I HAVE to be very stern. They literally don't give up and won't get out of my damn car!!!*


So what you're saying is that men are rating you low because you look attractive enough to get hit on and when you refuse your uber rating takes a hit? If you're attractive enough to make men scornful to rate you bad in anonymity, then you're attractive enough to have received numerous perks in literally every other facet of life.



Ava said:


> *Lol. Or maybe I'm unconsciously giving off a signal that I'm a bimbo. I've often wondered what it is about me that makes men think that they can behave that way. They also do this thing where they start spouting off unsolicited, uneducated advice on how to better run my life after they've known me oh say......3 minutes?!?!? Lol*


Why do you let them continue spouting off after they start? If you were capable of speaking up for yourself like an adult, the fact that they do it wouldn't be an issue at all, because it's something that can easily be halted if you use your words.


----------

